# Anybody Fish for Sheepshead ?



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Caught this gal on a lake Erie trip in the Spring. She wacked an X-Rap like it was nobody's business. I thought I had the state record Smallie on for a moment. Some people eat Sheepshead some don't, what's your opinion?


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like what we call a Drum down here in TN. Good eating. Just be sure to take the red blood line out before you cook it. Personally, I like mine grilled. Flesh has the proper texture to hold up on the grill without falling apart. Also makes a real good chowder.
Now I've got the jones to go fishing.

galump


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Maybe that is some local name for them fish. But a real sheepshead looks like this
http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/porgshee.html
I used to catch them all the time when I was a kid.
Like was said above that looks like some sort of drum to me.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Micahn said:


> Maybe that is some local name for them fish. But a real sheepshead looks like this
> http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/porgshee.html
> I used to catch them all the time when I was a kid.
> Like was said above that looks like some sort of drum to me.


Yup, that's the real one. They have teeth like a horse. lol. We used to eat them down in florida. There are better fish but they are edible.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

freshwater drum


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, I've fished for Sheephead. Caught lots in the winter out in the Gulf near shore lines. The fish in the first picture in not a Sheephead as I know it. Ours have horse teeth. They are edible but have lots of bones. We often would boil them in a bag, then pick the meat out & use the meat like fake crab meat in casseroles & sauces. Just needs lots of seasoning.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I know the fish in my pic as a Sheepshead, that's what we call them around here. When traveling, after I get past central Illinois folks call them Drum. 

Here's another big fish that was caught the same day : }


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In our area (New York) freshwater drum are known as sheephead. It seems that since they started feeding on zebra mussels they seem to put up a better fight. Years ago it was like reeling in a paint can. Now they bulldog pretty well. That is a nice carp. Got one out of a pond last year that measured 38 1/2 inches. They put up a good fight too.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

In Eastern Mo around the Hanibal area the natives call them pearl perch. We used to catch a lot of them around Saverton, Mo at lock and dam #22.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Fonzie said:


> I know the fish in my pic as a Sheepshead, that's what we call them around here. When traveling, after I get past central Illinois folks call them Drum.
> 
> Here's another big fish that was caught the same day : }



And that's a giant goldfish. Smaller cousin to the florida tarpon. lol. You're not gonna eat that nasty thing are you?


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Dahc said:


> And that's a giant goldfish. Smaller cousin to the florida tarpon. lol. You're not gonna eat that nasty thing are you?



Naw, I don't eat buglemouth bass... : ] 
They're fun to catch though


----------

